

What would your bill of rights look like today? - paddy_m

What amendments would you put in a bill of rights to prevent the abuses of government power we have seen recently?  The 1st and 4th amendment are obviously good ideas, but they don&#x27;t have enough teeth.<p>What would you add or remove?
======
paddy_m
I would add a read the bills provision, which would require the full text of
any law proposed before congress to be read in it's entirety on the floor
before it is passed. Any modifications to the law would require re-reading
from the start.

I would craft an amendment for the default expectation of privacy. The US
Postal mail is given many privacy expectations that other forms of
communication aren't.

I would love an amendment stating that you own your body and the government
shall pass no law regulating it (drug use, who I hire as a doctor, who I chose
to lease my body or body parts too). I don't think this would be met with wide
support and I can't figure out a way to succinctly word it.

